# Horrible opener



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Drove all around the desert found one dove! Wheres some doves people?? It was my first dove hunt and it was a bust! Any one know where I can get into some doves reasonably close to Slc or Utah county??


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've never heard of hunting doves in the desert. I don't hunt doves anymore, but most people I know that hunt them do so over a water source near agricultural fields. We used to hunt them in freshly harvested grain fields when I was a kid.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

It was technically in the mountains of the desert where there was water sources.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sunflower patches and water sources. You find either of these and you will find doves


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Never heard of hunting doves in the mountains either


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

M Gayler said:


> :lol: :lol: Never heard of hunting doves in the mountains either


We were in the mountains on the opener. We got few. You just have to know where to go.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Very helpful guys, very helpful.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Went through a box of shells last night in my backyard! **** cataract! :evil: :evil:


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Although I don't hunt doves, I've seen them in the desert many times while heading to chukar terrain. I've also seen them in the mountains picking gravel from dirt roads. Of course you'll find a lot more in agricultural areas.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a spot off the Pony Express trail that has always produced doves. Grain and water available to the birds and plenty of roost trees around. The storm Friday night did not help things and pushed birds out of the area. There was standing water everywhere and the birds had plenty of choices where they could go. So yes, this years opener was not a good one. Time for grouse!


----------

